

Facebook browser: Should Facebook buy opera? - neurotech1
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/helloworld/27884/

======
rockmeamedee
A browser isn't just a "feather in the cap". It's a big, complicated machine.

There isn't really a point in the article, except that facebook should buy
opera "to feel like it has come of age". What would facebook do with a
browser? Provide a better user experience on the Facebook Browser TM? No, I
think it would separate them a bit too much from their Mission of Helping
Everybody Share Everything.

------
Genmutant
> I had actually been unaware of Opera before today

I can't really take him seriously after that.

